# Stogie and Foxy Puppies



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I never announced it on the forum, because I didn't want to jump the gun: BUT a month ago Stogie and a pretty girl named Foxy who Janet Hicks bred and a Dorothy owns, got together. It was a first attempt at breeding for both, and they had NO problems figuring it out. 

Foxy had an ultrasound today and they saw four puppies! :whoo:
Foxy was had a lot of darker sable/brindle colors when she was born and Stogie is a brindle, so the puppies should be to ADORABLE!!!

I took some pics when they were hear. Stogie and Goldie both are not in model mode, both have had very short haircuts. They love Idaho! The weather has been super.  

We have about a month to wait and I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah! Congratulations and can't wait to see some photos.
:baby:


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

YEAH!! Congrats Melissa, I can't wait to follow the progress of Stogie and Foxy's puppies! OMG....is everyone ready for IWAP again??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WAHOO! I want a stogie puppy!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

how cute! 4 Stogie puppies!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats Melissa! Stogie is all grown up now.. :Cry:

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a stud!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Melissa, Stogie and Foxy. I can't wait for the puppies to be born.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

How exciting! Congrats Melissa!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congratulations!*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats Stogie! Where are those pics???


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! Exciting news. Stogie pups have to be gorgeous. Can't wait to hear more. Glad they love Idaho. Hope your feelings are the same.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what no pictures yet of "the date?"


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Amanda & Missy - That would be doggie porn!:redface:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations !! How exciting.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats! Pics?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa~ There's not much better than becoming a grandmother for the 1st time! :biggrin1:

Congratulations!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

These pups will be beautiful! Are you getting another puppy?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Scooter's Family said:


> Amanda & Missy - That would be doggie porn!:redface:


nah. I don't want to see the actual act. I just want to see Stogie and Foxy together so I can start dreaming of the little girl I am going to get.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats Melissa. Can't wait to see those pups.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

What a wonderful surprise!

I guess Stogie really DID bring sexy back...to Foxy!
Congratulations Foxy, Stogie, Melissa and Dorothy! Those are bound to be unbearably adorable puppies with attitude to boot!

Does this Dorothy live in AZ?

What, still no pictures posted?

Beverly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

They are going to be some hottt sexy pups.  Congratulations! Is Goldie jealous?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes Beverly, Dorothy is in AZ. 

She and Janet will be at Nationals, tell them hi!!!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I hear Melissa is going to post pics of the dogs in THE act. Just go to www.dogyworldofporne.com


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I can't wait to see these puppies. When are they due?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats on the puppies!!! Can't wait to see the pics when they're born!
Gina


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congrats to you - that must be so exciting! Also a BIG congrats to Stogie and Foxy!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I’m trying to catch up on all the news. Congratulation, the puppies will be beautiful. 

It is great to hear that all of you are enjoying the move.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

melissa, are you wishing for boys or girls? congrats to you all.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Havanese forum pups are the best kind!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I am NOT getting a puppy. No way no how. Trying to manage the two I have. 

Goldie was SO JEALOUS when Foxy was here. Goldie is always the brat and mean to other dogs, EXCEPT HAVANESE. Its so weird, but she knows other havs. HOWEVER, Foxy was in heat and only interested in Stogie and would not play with her. She was so put out. It was sad. But she got a taste of her own medicine. 

Pups are due in about a month probably. Dorothy is a photographer also, so I am sure there will be LOTS OF PICS! YAY!!!!


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

*Stogie & Foxie and other exciting news!!*

It appears that the OTHER grandma (Melissa) hasn't posted a picture of the parents yet so I will do it!

Foxie is Champion Janizona's A Touch of Class and is owned by myself and Dorothy Atterson in Arizona. This is Foxie's first litter and I am very excited! I will be there to help deliver the bundle of cuties with Dorothy. Foxie's due date is Sept 19th. Hopefully she has some beautiful girls for me to pick from as I plan to keep one for myself! =)

Other exciting news ....Gidget had her litter while I was at the National. No worries, my husband was here to be her midwife and all is well. We have 3 girls and 3 boys. Gidget is a half sister to Stogie as they have the same daddy (Noah). I don't have pictures prepared to post yet BUT I do have the webcam link! We do not have sound on but you can log in at any time to watch them.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/janizona-havanese

Gidget is the crazy girl in my avatar by the way. =)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats to you all! :clap2: Stogie puppies----wow that is cool!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

LOL, Melissa! Hopefully Goldie has gotten over having Foxy around and has made nice with Stogie again  Congrats on Stogie's first litter! 

Janet, thanks for the update! It was fun chatting with you and Beverly in Chicago - I loved your stories! See you next year!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Janet, Gidget and her puppies need their own thread! 

What Beautiful furparents Foxie and Stogie are! I can't wait to see their babies.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

LOVE the Foxie/Stogie pic...needs to be in a calendar


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

What a beautiful couple! So funny, taking a picture, like their first meeting of an arranged marriage, they both look so shy!

Those are going to be some hot puppies!

Love the webcam too.

Beverly


----------

